# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  برب تيت لول ....شو معناهم....ادخل وتعرف

## مهدي شطناوي

*هذي الكلمات منتشرة في الانترنت وبرامج المحادثة 

كثير منا يستخدم هذي الكلمات من غير مايعرف ماهي معناها 

وهَّيَ 

( لول ) وتعني :يضحك بصوت عالي .LOL وهي أختصار لجملة ( Laughing Out Loud ) 


( برب )وتعني : سأعود قريبا .BRB 
وهي أختصار من ( Be Right Back ) 


( تيت )تعني : خذ وقتك TYT 
وهي أختصار من ( Take Your Time ) 

( ولكم باك )تعني : اهلا بعودتكWB 
وهي أختصار من ( WelcomeBack) 


( باك )تعني : رجعت Back 


BTW = By The Way - على فكرة. 


FYI = For Your Information - لمعلوميتك. 

OMG = Oh My God - ياربي. 

ATW = All The Way - للنهاية او بتعبير مجازي : بدون تفكير. 

FTW = For The Win - بتعبير مجازي : شيء بيفوز بالنهاية. 

IMO = In My Opinion - برأيي. 

IMHO = In My Humble Opinion - برأيي المتواضع. 

BMW = Banned Man Walking - بالتعبير المجازي : عضو مصيره الطرد 

rofl or roftl = rolling over the floor laughing ( رايح فيها ضحك ) 

ty= thank you ( شكرا ) 

yw= your welcome( اهلا بك )*

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]حلو بس انا كنت افكر 
LOL=Lots Of Laughs

شكرا على الموضوع[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووور يا مهدي على المعلومات الحلوة 

يسلمووووووووووو 

عن جد حلوين

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا 
معلومات جديدة

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------

